# How do you meet people in College?



## pjnewt (Feb 11, 2013)

How do you make friends and meet girls because I'm about to give up. I put on a happy demeanor but Im crying inside


----------



## Mind in Flight (Feb 24, 2012)

I really wish I knew. I just graduated and haven't made a single friend during my 5 years there. I heard joining clubs or going to events on campus helps, but it didn't work for me since I was always too nervous to ever go up to other people when I did go to them. The closest I ever got to making friends was during the labs (I started signing up for courses with easy labs for my options). Maybe you can try one too if you haven't already (if you have free course spots open).


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

What year are you in?I'm in my 3rd year and haven't had any luck with making friends either.Joining clubs,making small talk in classes,and going tail gating have failed.It's a bit frustrating but I'm on the verge of not caring because I only have 2 years left now.


----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)

Mainly through classes, also through friends of friends. I don't have the balls to befriend total strangers.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

all sorts of ways... join a club, partake in activities... get to know ur class mates... even just today i ended up getting to know two of my class mates better and we got along like we had known each other for yrs, and at the end all three of us exchanged numbers... i find that aslong as you talk to enough people u are bound to find people you have stuff in common with... it just takes putting yourself out there to the extent of your tolerance for anxiety.... and the more u do it the more o will be able to tolerate


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

make friends in class, join a club, participate events etc


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

What are your classes like? Do you often have to work in groups or is it solitary? Is there much time between lectures, assignments, etc?


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

FrostSpike said:


> Mainly through classes, also through friends of friends. I don't have the balls to befriend total strangers.


I think the question was, "how do you acquire those initial friends" 

I'm one year and a half in university and still made no friends there. By now I might as well tag "loner" on my forehead to spare people the trouble. To be honest I don't think I want friends. I've grown accustomed to being on my own and am probably not cut out for partying, clubbing, etc.. you know all those things "normal" people do. So, whatever, I find other things to do.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Generally when I went to college, people just seemed to approach me (that's also how I got my first boyfriend too XD). Otherwise, if that never happened then I wouldn't have had any friends there. Which would have been a grave reminder of high school... *le sigh*


----------

